# Can't Open Jpeg File?



## CuCui (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi ....Help!!

Just got back from a trip. I tried to copy my photos from one Cd to another.
When I try and open each Jpeg file I get this message:
(Could not open File. Jpeg marker segment lenght is too short-the file may be truncated or incomplete.
any suggestions on how i can open these files I'm usig Photshop.
Thanks,Cucui


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try the free Irfanview. It can open and identify nearly any image format. It may even be able to correct errors. Download and install the plugins, too, to increase the program's functionality and the number of formats it supports.

It can convert from one type to another---just open the picture with the program, then go to File, Save As, and choose the format you would like in the dropdown box.

www.irfanview.com


----------

